# South Carolina CWP holders



## kritterkiller

At first I really wanted to get my CWP, but after speaking with the cop that lives next door to me it seems that the negatives outway the benifits of having one. 

I read over the SC SLED handgun laws and it doesnt look like you can carry concealed hardly anywhere? 

I would like to hear yalls opinions on this...


----------



## bruce333

You can't carry concealed at all without a permit. So how many places do you actually go that you wouldn't be able to carry with a permit?


----------



## kritterkiller

Actually SC law says that a hunter or fisherman going to or from, or while in the act of hunting or fishing, may carry a handgun (un-concealed)...and of course you can have a concealed weapon in your car at all times in SC.

After reviewing all of the laws regarding the permit, it looks as if you cannot carry concealed, (with a permit)...on private property unless you have the owners consent, or in any kind of government building, or in a publuc gathering place...I guess this is refering to places like Wal-Mart, Malls, or anywhere you would go shopping? The penalties for carrying and getting caught in those places are harsh...

I would love to have a CCW but the implacations that come with it, I could do without. 

Am I just mis-interpreting the law or is this yalls take on it as well?


----------



## Waffen

It's better to have protection some of the time than never. 

Get your CCW..



W


----------



## kritterkiller

I think I will if for no other reason than the fact that I travel alot, It would be a pain in the butt taking the gun out and putting it in the trunk in Alabama! lol

I'll just get an SC permit and a Utah on top of it...that looks like I will be able to carry just about everywhere in the south.


----------



## Palmettokat

At least go take the class. I do think you are legal in Wal Mart. Government Buildings, Bars, Medical Faculties are not legal. Will tell you I have two friends who do tote everywhere they go for they both said well only become known if it is needed. There are two sides to that argument.


----------



## mplecha

I carry everywhere. What implications are you talking about?? Take the class, and an instructor will explain everything to you.

You can carry anywhere without a "legal" sign. Fed buildings, schools, medical facilities, churches, places that sell alcohol for consumption, etc. are off limits, of course.


----------



## Rule308

*SC CWP where?*

Total disclosure: I'm a CWP instructor.
This is not meant to be all inclusive, but consider these plusses:

You can not carry concealed _anywhere_ without one;

CWP holders are the only civilians that can have a concealable weapon in their car while on school grounds;

CWP holders can carry concealed anywhere on an Interstate Hwy facility in SC;

CWP holders can carry concealed on any SC state park;

CWP holders can carry concealed into any private business establishment that is not _properly_ signed otherwise (unless it's licensed for on premise consumption of alcohol), including banks. The charge for carrying into a place with a properly posted sign is trespassing. Hardly harsh. 
(but the on premises consumption thing carries a harsher penalty and can also cause a federal prohibition on firearms ownership.);

There are 18 states that have reciprocity agreements w/ SC and probably more that honor ours even tho' we don't honor theirs;

CWP holders get to take advantage of the NCIC exception when buying guns from dealers;

Even if you decide to never actually make use of the CWP, the training in legals alone can potentially save you hundreds of thousands of dollars in legal fees. Or your freedom.

There is a list of places you can not carry, but these should, at worst, be considered neutrals rather than negatives because no non-LEO can carry in these places. The CWP does not impose an additional burden.

If you get the right instructor, you may even get some valuable firearms training. Some will do it in less than the minimum mandatory 8 hours. Avoid them like the plague.

My advice: Do it.


----------



## imager67

I agree with what has already been posted. I carry everywhere I can. Especially when going to the atm, gas station at night, walmart anytime, driving out of town, in my yard etc. etc..


----------



## capept

kritterkiller said:


> At first I really wanted to get my CWP, but after speaking with the cop that lives next door to me it seems that the negatives outway the benifits of having one.
> 
> I read over the SC SLED handgun laws and it doesnt look like you can carry concealed hardly anywhere?
> 
> I would like to hear yalls opinions on this...


This is just not true. I have had my CWP 14 years and there is hardly any store that I can not carry in. And now that the law is specific as to how stores have to post their signs, the ones that do are not legally posted in the first place. Know that law and you can go into those places and if you ever have to use it and they try to prosecute it probably won't hold up in court.


----------



## ketchie38

Where can I find out how many CWPs were in each county in SC by year? I carry everywhere except Government building, school, bar, and places that have sign prohibiting. I leave in car console then. My rule of thumb is, I'd rather 12 try me than 4 carry me.


----------



## landis_lawton

I carry every where that is legal and use common sense. I'd rather have her on me and not need her than not have her and need her. Government buildings, schools, any place licenced to sale alcohol, churchs, and any building with the proper sign posted that prohibits is the only exceptions you won't find my baby on me.


----------



## berettabone

The only place that I don't carry, is govt. buildings.....If they have a sign posted, I carry anyway........or just not do business with them anymore....I will take a chance on a tresspassing citation, and the only way I can get one, is, if someone knows I have the firearm, and/or, if I don't leave when asked. Here, as long as you do not consume alcohol, you can legally carry in a bar.


----------



## RK3369

gov't buildings, medical facilities, churches, schools are not legal to carry. Anywhere else pretty much is unless there are legal properly posted no concealed weapons signs. I have been in places where there are signs saying, no weapons, etc, but unless they are legal size and placement at all entrances to the facilities, they are not enforceable. If the owner asks you to leave and you refuse, you can be arrested for that, but not simply by carrying onto a premesis where there is not a legal sign posted, unless of course it is a no carry area to begin with. You also can open carry on your own property, but nowhere else, unless you are engaged in hunting. Also you can carry into restaurants serving alcohol, but can not consume the alcohol while you are carrying. It's really not all that restrictive here.


----------

